# Housing and meeting people in HK



## NightShard (Dec 24, 2013)

Hallo.

Im moving out to HK on the 5th January 2014, and was looking for advise on housing and socialising out there.
My company has provided me a service apartment for the first mouth, which sounds like it has everything included. Being new to the country not having to worry about furniture or bills sounds ideal while getting settled.
Are finding such furnished apartments to rent (for no more then 12,000pcm) relatively easy, or are most unfurnished. Following this is there a standard minimum contract length for housing in HK. As in the UK most contracts are 6-12 mouths.
I have herd many people recommending living in Kowloon is a good place to live, but my jobs in Wan Chai so how is the commuit between th two?

My next question is how easy is it to socialise, as im 25 moving over there with no family,contacts, or friends. The company i will be working for is <10people in size so i do not expect to make to many connections that way.
Are there any groups you can suggest me joining or looking into to help with meeting people. As im quite an active person, and fear being terribly lonely when first moving out there.

Thank you in advance for any responses


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello I'm a young professional of 25 also. Moving to HK Aug 2014 if successful with job interview next week. My job is on Lantau Island 25 mins from down town HK. But still looking to build up a friends base before getting there. So if you would like to keep in touch.. Be nice to meet someone in the same boat.

Laura


----------



## stargold (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello both,

I'm in the same boat as you. Moving out to Hong Kong around the 20th Jan. I only know one person out there but would be good to meet people out there in the same situation and explore Hong Kong together! 

Keep me posted


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi star gold. Yes would be good to get to know people! Where will you be based when you go? Have you been offered a good package for the re location? What is you will be doing if you don't mind me asking? 
I notice your from London. I'm currently in London today and tommorrow as I have my interview for the job tommorrow morning. Small world.


----------



## stargold (Jan 1, 2014)

Good luck in your interview. Package is good but make sure you negiociate well on housing allowance as this is very expensive in Hong Kong. I am definitely going to live on Hong Kong Island, near central/quarry bay as close to all.
PM me if you need any advice. I've been out to Hong Kong for a look and see so can share some of my experiences and first thoughts.

Hope you get the job


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey.  that's really useful to know. I am considering a trip out there if I get offered the job as will have 5 months before leaving. I will be based in Discovery Bay have a friend working in Kowloon. 

I don't think there is a housing allowance in my package the job advertisement said health, dental, relocation assistance and gratuity included in the package so I assume I'm expected to fund housing from the gratuity amount I get before leaving the UK p. 

These are the questions I'm going to ask tomorrow though. 

Thanks for help


----------



## jazz90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm 23 and have just moved here for work. I will be here for 5 months, working in a very small office and would love to get to know some people whilst I'm here if anyone is interested in meeting up? I'm based in the Kowloon area.

Let me know


----------



## stargold (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Laura, how did the interview go?
I'm out in Hong Kong now so if you need me to check out anything or have any questions let me know.
So far I'm having a great time doing all the sites. The only thing I have noticed is that all expat goodies (M&S, exported food) is very expensive.

Keep us posted


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey, they offered me the job there and then. My contracts came through today and I'll be out there from 1st august. ) can't wait. Whereabouts are you based? You on any of the social networking things to chat/keep in touch? 

Iv heard the imported things are very expensive but I'm sure I'll cope without branded goods haha.


----------



## stargold (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats!!! Let us know when you arrive. I'm staying on Hong Kong Island, North Point. Do you know how to personal message on here? I can send you my Facebook and hotmail add? Also have some good expat links on HK that I can send you.


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Laura, well done on getting the job! I also found out that I have got a job at an international school starting in August 2014 so will be moving out at the same time as you. Would love to keep in touch...? 

Sarah


----------

